# Mini LST



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

ok who thinks that the mini lst is cool come on twin 370 motors alot of aluminum parts. i no i say alot of things but i really want this one and if i can,t it one i want a vendetta.


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

At My Local Oval Carpet Track My Friend Just Got One He Took It Out On The Track And He Hit The Wall And The Front End Snaped Off And It Only Does 14mph Out Of The Box. You Should Go With The Rc 18t Thats A Real Strong Truck And Its Fast. Good Luck With What Ever Buy


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree !!!! My Mini LST is heading to ebay. Slow and breaks


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks i am thinking of the rc18mt or the rc18t
i think the problem with the LSt is it is just to heavy the motors give a lot of tourge but they add up to to much wieght. they should of used a less aluminum parts i no it makes it sound tougher but it adds up to the weight like it is 2.20 lbs in the mini LST and the rc18mt is only 1.33lbs. it is almost a pound difference so ya thanks for saving me from a huge mistake. the only reason i would pick the mt over the t is i would like a monster truck more and it has a bigger motor.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i think they over did it wuth the miniLST


----------



## Boostfreak (Oct 18, 2005)

There not made to run into walls. What did you think would happen. Remember that it is a small truck, not a hpi savage. They can only take so much.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trust Me it did not take much !!!


----------



## rockdzl (May 26, 2005)

I think I would buy one if it came Brushless RTR for a reasonable price. I would say this is a BACKYARD bashing truck. Why is your friend running it on a carpet oval track?


----------



## rockdzl (May 26, 2005)

I don't even have mini LST yet (heard about the problems and wanted to wait until the truck has been out for a while)but I have been doing my research on the problems with breaking parts. Before you guys go selling your mini lst check out this forum at LSTcentral.com. I have read a lot about the fixes for these trucks. I think this might help you guys enjoy the trucks more.



http://www.lstcentral.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=23


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i still say it is to heavy for a mini car so i am still staying with the rc18mt or the rc18t


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

boostfreak, nothing should break going 14mph into a wall


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Depends on how you hit the wall. Yes, things can break at 14mph or less.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i no but the way he said it it didn't sound like that bad of crash


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

wat do u guys think of a mini-T


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Worse than the MLST it will just break apart!! Go with the associated trucks.
Sorry but I just speak the truth


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Worse than the MLST it will just break apart!! Go with the associated trucks.
> Sorry but I just speak the truth


 ya it dosen't look that good of a truck it has a wipy motor but ya i was just checking


----------

